# What Go Launcher Theme Would You Like To See?



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Let me hear your thoughts.


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Maybe a smoked glass them with color icons...might already be done...who knows


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

I can check.


----------



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

I know this isn't a Smoke theme,but it is Black n White









ColorBlind Go-Launcher Theme


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

Something with mnmlcony icons...

Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Those would actually be pretty easy. After I finish my next them, I'll work on those.


----------



## jane deaux (Nov 28, 2011)

Something with black on black damask type prints, dull fuschia pink accents. Maybe olive green too. some swirls somewhere. You know, sexy, feminine, but sleek.


----------



## billywitchdr (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd like to see something along these lines. I really liked this theme when I was suing LauncherPro.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.david1171.minimalistblack&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5kYXZpZDExNzEubWluaW1hbGlzdGJsYWNrIl0.


----------

